# Brake pads for carbon rims - V'brake style?



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

I have Paul canti brakes - which do not use canti style brake pads - but threaded V-brake style post/pads.

Just got a set of carbon wheels and looking for some pads to use - all the carbom specific pads I see are canti mount. Are there any carbon pads available in a V-brake post mount available?

I actually just picked up a set of the Swiss Top Rat without realizing they are canti mount and will not work. Searched the archives and all I could find was everyone recommending the Swiss Top.....which do not come in a V-Brake style mount.


Thanks,
Michael
www.MLKimages.com


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

Swiss stop makes v-brake cartridge inserts:
http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...ake+4pads&vendorCode=SWISSSTP&major=8&minor=3

Or, use something like this : http://www.bikemannetwork.com/biking/p/CXBP/BR0034 and run road brake inserts.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I think this is what you need: http://cyclocrossworld.stores.yahoo.net/swrxyekibrpa.html


----------



## jmeerse (Nov 12, 2004)

I really like KoolStop's green pad for my carbon rims (Reynolds). They make it in a v-brake pad (http://www.koolstop.com/brakes/index.php#Anchor-Also-6785) and usually run about $8 a pair, considerably less than the SwissStop.


----------



## crankles (Sep 25, 2007)

*swiss stop all the way.*

I'll 2nd the swiss stop vote. The only things out there that were able to slow me down on a muddy descent last year.


----------



## Unoveloce (Apr 13, 2005)

*You don't need special pads*

In cross, the heat is usually not high enough to warrant the special pads. You'd still want to swap out the inserts when you go from alloy to carbon to keep any metal shavings that might be embedded in the pad from scoring the carbon rim. The rubber pads tend to work a little better in the wet.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

KMan said:


> I have Paul canti brakes - which do not use canti style brake pads - but threaded V-brake style post/pads.
> 
> Just got a set of carbon wheels and looking for some pads to use - all the carbom specific pads I see are canti mount. Are there any carbon pads available in a V-brake post mount available?
> 
> ...


 SwissStop Brake Pad RX Yellow V Brake 4pads<o></o>









You also don't have to switch pads between carbon and aluminum rims with SS Yellow pads!


----------



## Unoveloce (Apr 13, 2005)

*Kool Stop*

also makes a cartridge pad and holder called the Techtonic that you can get carbon specific inserts for if you want to. They actually do a pretty good job stopping an alloy rim. Kool Stops are easily found at any shop and just about every distributor carries them.


----------

